# pcola pier 8/6



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I hadn't been to the pier for awhile. Ernie had to get some rods finished so I left the baby with him while Hannah & I headed to the pier. I stopped and got a couple dozen shrimp and while paying for my shrimp the water from my baitbucket proceded to go all over the floor:doh. Corey was nice enough to loan me a bucket and off I went. So after loosing a 1/2 dozen shrimp to hardtails & then catching a few remoras I switched to a flashy jig hoping to catch a Spanish, I ended up catching two lizard fish :hoppingmad. At this point I'm not hopeful to catch dinner but I switched back to shrimp. I then caught 3 black snapper in 5 min and then 2 more about 30-45 min or so later. So all in all we had a relaxing evening at the pier. And a bonus Ernie is cleaning my fish for me


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job.

Persistence pays off.

How's that baby?


----------



## YakAttack (Oct 8, 2007)

Sounds like some fun time together.
The picture of Hannah with the sunset is great.
Keep building the memories!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys - the baby is great, can't wait to get a fishin pole in her hands lol


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice snapper, I think you have quicker reflex than I.



I know you don't know me, but, I know you from the board. 



Nice pic.


----------

